# Youtube page loads, but video doesn't play



## mstraub5 (Dec 31, 2009)

When I go to YouTube the page loads completely, but the video won't play. I have the most current version of adobe flash player downloaded and tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it twice because it worked the first time I did it, but didn't work again. I also tried uninstalling Firefox and reinstalling that, but that didn't work either. I'm operating Vista. I can't think of anything I downloaded recently that would have effected this. Any ideas would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Supremeknowledge (Dec 30, 2009)

see if your JavaScript is turned off, if it is then turn it on, it usually starts working then. Look in the internet explorer options.


----------



## mstraub5 (Dec 31, 2009)

my javascript is on, some videos are working now and other aren't.


----------



## mstraub5 (Dec 31, 2009)

it have avg, but i don't think that's it either because i just tried turning it off and playing the same video and i didn't work


----------



## mstraub5 (Dec 31, 2009)

i clearned all my cookies, as of now it seems to be working, thanks. i'll post if i have any more issues since its been going back and forth the last several days.


----------



## Daveskater (Nov 15, 2009)

If it starts happening again, try clearing your browser cache.


----------



## mstraub5 (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah, it's happening again. some videos are working and others aren't. how do i clear my browser cache?


----------



## mstraub5 (Dec 31, 2009)

k, i just cleared all my browser cache and it's still not working. again, some videos do, some don't


----------



## Supremeknowledge (Dec 30, 2009)

install adobe flash player from this link:

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/

this should hopefully solve the problem


----------



## mstraub5 (Dec 31, 2009)

seems to be working now, i'll post again if it doesn't, thanks for the help!


----------



## mstraub5 (Dec 31, 2009)

yeah, it's not working again.


----------

